# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Paradox EVO-EVO HD

## MAN0S

Kαλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ.Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο να υπάρχει ένα νήμα για όσους έχουν απορίες ή θέλουν βοήθεια για τη σειρά EVO.Ασφαλώς η βοήθεια των παλαιότερων θα είναι πολύτιμη.Κάνω την αρχή λοιπόν,έχω ένα evo hd και προσπαθώ να ρυθμίσω μία μαγνητική επαφή με το babywear.H ζώνη είναι με τερματική αντίσταση και στο πληκρολόγιο (ΤΜ50),δείχνει μόνιμα ανοιχτή.Μόλις βγάλω την αντίσταση,η ζώνη κλείνει και λειτουργει κανονικά.Για να ορίσω την αντίσταση στη ζώνη,μπαίνω στο control panel,κατόπιν στο zones,τσεκάρω το eol resistors και παρακάτω στο input speed το eol resistors.Επιστρεφω πίσω,πατάω connect,δείχνει οτι η εντολή φορτώνει κανονικά αλλά τίποτα.....η ζωνη ανοιχτή.Τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος,τι μου έχει ξεφύγει,καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## skipper1

Εβαλες τυπο ζωνης;

----------


## MAN0S

Ναι,η ζώνη χωρίς 1Ω αντίσταση λειτουργει κανονικά.Ουσιαστικά θέλω δηλώσω οτι η ζώνη είναι EOL,κάνω την διαδικασία που περιγράφω παραπάνω(αφου έκανα αλλάγη επαφής μήπως και είχε πρόβλημα,αλλαγή αντίστασης,διάφορα reset)αλλά τίποτα.... 




> Εβαλες τυπο ζωνης;

----------


## vasilllis

πως εχεις συνδεση την αντισταση?

----------


## MAN0S

> πως εχεις συνδεση την αντισταση?



Με καλάι αναμεσα στο ένα καλώδιο πολυ κοντά στην μαγνητική παγίδα.Το ίδιο έκανα παλαιότερα κ στον sp,χωρίς πρόβλημα.Εχω την αίσθηση ότι κάτι δεν έχω κάνει,κάποια ρύθμιση στο babywear,διότι η παγίδα χωρις αντίσταση δουλέυει κανονικά.Επίσης με το πολύμετρο κ πάλι η παγίδα είναι εντάξει.Αντιστάσεις άλλαξα,μέχρι κ αυτες που δίνει η paradox με την μονάδα χρησιμοποίησα αλλά τίποτα.Το πάλεύω για να καταλάβεις από το μεσημέρι.....

----------


## skipper1

Μηπως η επαφη μεσα εχει αντισταση;;;

----------


## MAN0S

Το σκέφτηκα,αλλά δεν έχει,είναι οι απλές aleph dc 1561.Tις δοκίμασα κ στον sp,(στον sp έκανα τη ρύθμιση από το πληκτρολόγιο)σε eol λειτουργεί κανονικά,μόλις βγάλω την αντίσταση δεν λειτουργεί κ πρέπει να ορίσω τη ζώνη χωρίς eol.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάνω κάποια απλό λάθος,που είναι μπροστά στα μάτια μου και δεν το βλέπω

----------


## vasilllis

> Με καλάι αναμεσα στο ένα καλώδιο πολυ κοντά στην μαγνητική παγίδα.Το ίδιο έκανα παλαιότερα κ στον sp,χωρίς πρόβλημα.Εχω την αίσθηση ότι κάτι δεν έχω κάνει,κάποια ρύθμιση στο babywear,διότι η παγίδα χωρις αντίσταση δουλέυει κανονικά.Επίσης με το πολύμετρο κ πάλι η παγίδα είναι εντάξει.Αντιστάσεις άλλαξα,μέχρι κ αυτες που δίνει η paradox με την μονάδα χρησιμοποίησα αλλά τίποτα.Το πάλεύω για να καταλάβεις από το μεσημέρι.....



ουφ.
ο paradox εχει αρκετους eol τυπους.Υποθετω οτι εχεις κανει τον eol no tamper ,no wire fault και οχι διπλασιασμο και εχεις βαλει την επαφη σε σειρα με την 1κ αντισταση

----------


## MAN0S

Aκριβώς έτσι το έχω κάνει.

----------

somade (24-12-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Aκριβώς έτσι το έχω κάνει.



1k αντισταση θελει.Αρα δεν εχει προγραμματιστει σαν eol.

----------


## MAN0S

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε κ δεν λύθηκε.Με την αναβάθμιση δεν άλλαξε κατι.Πείσμωσα όμως κ ασχολήθηκα όλο το βράδυ να βρω τι έχει.Κατ αρχήν το τοποθέτησα στη θέση του 2ου πληκτρολογιου που έχω στην κουζινοπορτα,ένα tm 50,κ έχει το ίδιο φυσακι με το tm70.Εκεί δούλεψε κανονικά το tm70.Αρα θέμα καλωδίωσης στην είσοδο που έχω κανονικά το tm70.Ελα όμως που την καλωδίωση αυτή την είχα τσεκάρει πολλές φορές.Παίρνω λοιπόν το tm50 κ το βάζω στο φυσακι της εισόδου που είχα το tm70.Κανονικα δεν πρέπει να δουλέψει,αλλα δούλεψε κανονικά. Αμέσως το βγάζω κ βάζω το tm70 κ δεν δουλεύει.Καταλήγω λοιπόν,να δουλεύουν κανονικά κ τα 2 πληκτρολόγια στην είσοδο της κουζίνας,κ μόνο το tm50 στην κυρία είσοδο.Τουλάχιστον ήξερα πλέον ότι δεν έχει ζημιά το πληκτολογιο.Το επόμενο που έκανα αφαίρεσα τα 3 τελευταία ρανταρ που προσθεσα.Ηταν DM70 συνδεδεμένα κ αυτά στο bus.Κ το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.Οποτε ή έχω πρόβλημα κ δεν φτάνει το σήμα του bus για όλα τα ραντάρ που εχω κ το tm70(είναι όλα στο bus),ή κάποιο από τα νέα ραντάρ έχει θέμα κ πειράζει το σήμα του πληκτρολογίου,ή κάτι άλλο που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

κανε ενα σχέδιο πως τα εχεις συνδεσει(τι καλώδιο,ποσα μετρα κλπ)

----------


## MAN0S

Αν γνωρίζω σωστά,το bus δουλεύει μέχρι  900  μέτρα για 0.22  καλώδιο.Τα μέτρα αυτά πως υπολογιζονται;Δηλ το bus  θέλει 4 καλώδια.Αν ένα ραντάρ είναι 10 μέτρα από τον πίνακα αυτά είναι  4Χ10 =40 μέτρα ή μετράει το κιτρινο-πρασινο οπότε είναι 20 μέτρα;Εαν  μετράνε κ τα 4 στο μέτρημα,δεν έχω συνολικά πανω απο 400m πανω στο bus.
Καλώδιο  χρησιμοποιώ παντού το κλασικό 0.22.Η σύνδεση είναι κάθε περιφερειακό με  δικό του αυτόνομο καλώδιο στο bus,κ για τα 4 καλώδια.Αυτο το έκανα ώστε  να έχω καλύτερη εποπτεία σε τυχόν ζημιά ή πρόβλημα καθώς κάθε 4κλωνο  αντιστοιχεί σε ένα περιφερειακό.
Από το bus του  πίνακα δίνω σε 2 ρανταρ κ το tm70.Επισης δίνω με καλώδιο 0.44 στο bus   μιας επέκτασης ζωνών ZX32.Κ από το bus του ZX32 δίνω με καλώδιο 0.44 σε  ένα πίνακα (φωτο) που έχει 4 κλεμες (μια κοκκινη-μαυρη-κιτρινη-πρασινη).Σε αυτές τις κλεμες που έχουν πολύ χώρο,ενώνω ότι επιπλέον περιφερειακό bus προσθέτω.
C.jpg

Ρευμα στη μοναδα κ στην επεκταση δινω με 2 μετασχηματιστες 60w.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Αν γνωρίζω σωστά,το bus δουλεύει μέχρι 900 μέτρα για 0.22 καλώδιο........



Μάνο δεν είναι μόνο το μήκος του bus που πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου, αλλά και το σύνολο των ma που τραβάνε τα περιφερειακά σου απο το bus. 
Για καλώδιο διατομής 4Χ0.22 το μέγιστο μήκος είναι 180 m. Η μεγαλύτερη γραμμή σου απο το bus είναι 10.0 m  οπότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωση.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχεις βάλει πολλά περιφερειακά πάνω στο bus του πανελ και η συνολική καταναλωσή τους υπερβαίνει αυτή που μπορεί να δώσει και η οποία είναι 2000 ma.

Υπολόγισε την συνολική κατανάλωση των περιφερειακών σου με βάσει το πινακάκι απο αυτό το* λινκ* 

Αν πλησιάζουν τα περιφερειακά σου την κατανάλωση των 2000 ma τότε θα πρέπει να προσθέσης ένα ακόμα τροφοδοτικό bus, το *PS17* (50 ευρώ απο τον ivan), για να προσθέσης άλλα 1700 ma στο bus και να έχεις σύνολικά διαθέσιμα 3700ma.

Eεε δεν νομίζω να τα φτάσεις ποτέ!!

----------

MAN0S (21-11-20)

----------


## MAN0S

Γιώργο,Βασίλη σας ευχαριστώ.Λοιπόν,η κατανάλωση μου πάνω στο bus δεν ξεπερνά με τίποτα τα 1300ma.(1 zx32 - 7 dm70 - 1 nv35mx  - 1 nv780 - 1 ip150 - 1 tm50 - 1 tm70.)
 Οι μαγνητικές δεν είναι στο bus κ δεν τις υπολόγισα.Μια επιπλέον τροφοδοσία για το bus την είχα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου όοοοταν θα ολοκληρώσω το σύστημά μου οτι μπορεί να χρειαστεί.Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα να προσθέσω ένα ένα τα ραντάρ που έχω εκτός κ θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## MAN0S

> Λοιπόν,η κατανάλωση μου πάνω στο bus δεν ξεπερνά με τίποτα τα 1300ma.(1 zx32 - 7 dm70 - 1 nv35mx  - 1 nv780 - 1 ip150 - 1 tm50 - 1 tm70.)



Παιδιά είχατε δίκιο κ σας ευχαριστω.Το bus  αντέχει τις παρακατω συσκευές (1 zx32 - 5 dm70 - 1 nv35mx - 1 nv780 - 1 ip150 - 1 tm50 - 1 tm70.),δηλ 2 DΜ70 λιγοτερα από αυτά που έχω γράψει παραπάνω.Οταν αφαιρώ το κίτρινο κ πράσινο από 2 dm70,το πληκτρολογιο δουλεύει κανονικα.Μάλλον το πινακάκι με τις κλεμες που έχω φτιάξει δημιουργεί απώλειες,αλλά είναι μονόδρομος να το χρησιμοποιώ καθώς είναι πολλά τα καλώδια κ δεν χωράνε στις κλεμες της μονάδας κ της επέκτασης.
Γιώργο,το PS25 που βλέπω ότι εχει ο Ivan είναι το ίδιο με αυτό  που μου γράφεις,σωστα;

----------


## georgeb1957

> το PS25 που βλέπω ότι εχει ο Ivan είναι το ίδιο με αυτό  που μου γράφεις,σωστα;



OXI δεν είναι το ίδιο. 

To PS25 είναι επιτηρούμενο τροφοδοτικό δηλ. μέσω του bus επικοινωνεί με το panel για να σε ενημερώση με notification αν η μπαταρία ή η AC τάση παρουσιάσουν πρόβλημα 

Το PS17 είναι και αυτό επιτηρούμενο τροφοδοτικό, όπως το PS25, αλλά συχρόνως παρέχει επιπλέον ισχύ στο bus. Βλέπω στο site του δεν υπάρχει, αλλά στείλτου email και θα στο προμηθεύση.

Επειδή βλέπω ότι το ψάχνεις, υπάρχει και άλλη λύση καλύτερη. Να πάρεις το module HUB2  https://sectronics.info/product/hub2...-bus-isolator/  Εχει πολλά περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα γιατί διαχωρίζεις το bus σε 2 ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα και η βλάβη του ενός δεν επηρεάζει την λειτουργία του άλλου.

----------


## MAN0S

Ναι το είχα δει κ το hub2,είχα διαβάσει κ το manual,τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα ότι δημιουργεί 2 υποσυστήματα που λειτουργούν ξεχωριστά αλλά κ το ότι μπορείς να προσθέσεις κ επιπλέον hub2.Δεν βρήκα στο manual όμως πουθενά πόσα ma σηκώνει η καθε γραμμή,μόνο τις αποστάσεις των καλωδίων.
Σχετικά με το ps17 βλέπω την περιγραφή εδω:https://e-hts.gr/el/power/3578-ps17-paradox-bus.html
Και για το ps25 : https://e-hts.gr/el/power/4380-ps17-paradox-bus.html
και δεν βρίσκω διαφορά,γι αυτό υπέθεσα ότι είναι τα ίδια.

----------


## MAN0S

Καλησπέρα, συνεχίζοντας να έχω κενό χρόνο,ευγενική χορηγία της καραντίνας,όλο κ προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω το σύστημά μου.Καθώς λοιπόν είμαι στο babywear κ διορθώνω ονομασίες στις ζώνες μου το μάτι μου πέφτει τέρμα κάτω δεξιά σε μια ένδειξη που έχει γίνει κατακόκκινη.ΑUX 2.70A:Too High.Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;Σχετίζεται με το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα στα προηγούμενα post;(συγνώμη απο τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που τις τελευταίες μέρες μονοπολω το νήμα,αλλά έχω χαθεί λίγο)

----------


## vasilllis

διαβσαε σελ.2 στο manual toy evo installation guide.Aναφερει ποσα ma αντεχει καθε κλαδος.

YΓ.Ακυρο,εβλεπα το manual toy 192.Λογικα θα εχει κατι αντιστοιχο και στο HD.Υπολογιζεις καθες κλαδος,αναλογως διατομης και αποστασης την ενταση που το διαρρεει.ΜΕχρι 2Α μπορεις να τραβηξεις,αρκει να εχεις μεγαλο μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## iliasnik

> Στο insite gold αφού βάλεις τον κωδικό σου πάτα στις 3 οριζόντιες γραμμές και δες στο panels user. Υπάρχει μόνο ένας user εκεί;



Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φτάσει να βάλω ακόμη το ip150 για να χρησιμοποιώ την εφαρμογη insite gold. Οι ρυθμισεις έχουν γίνει απο το πληκτρολογιο

----------


## iliasnik

> Δες 
> 3036:4 ΟΝ,5
> 3037
> 3091-3133: το τηλ σου.
> 3051: τι εχεις βάλει;



Τα έχω βάλει όλα όπως τα γράφεις.Στο 3051 έχει το default ( 008 )

----------


## vasilllis

Κανε μια δοκιμη με το 3051 να το αλλαξεις.6 ή 9 .Να μην απαντάει το VDM αλλα το κέντρο.

----------


## iliasnik

> Κανε μια δοκιμη με το 3051 να το αλλαξεις.6 ή 9 .Να μην απαντάει το VDM αλλα το κέντρο.



Το έκανα αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο.Εχω ενημερώσει τη Wind που ειναι ο παροχος του κινητου που κανω την εξερχωμενη και αναμένω ενημέρωση...μου είπαν το βλέπουν... το θέμα είναι ότι μάλλον θα το βλέπουν μονο  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## p270

> Το έκανα αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο.Εχω ενημερώσει τη Wind που ειναι ο παροχος του κινητου που κανω την εξερχωμενη και αναμένω ενημέρωση...μου είπαν το βλέπουν... το θέμα είναι ότι μάλλον θα το βλέπουν μονο



θα το βλεπουν μονο ,πρεπει να τους ζαλισεις και κυριως να πεσεις σε καποιον που ξερει τι να κανει

----------

